# Walleye Jigging Rod



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

I am looking to tie a walleye jigging rod but would like input on blanks, lengths, action, and power. I don't have any dedicated jigging rods at the moment so any direction on what to use would be very helpful. I feel like I can do better than using what I am now. Mostly for jigging rivers and tossing a few blade baits here and there. Thanks in advance!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## walleye621 (Dec 30, 2010)

6'-7' high modules graphite
Stay away from rods like ugly-stik
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Jigging I like a 6' graphite rod. The Berkeley lighting strike rod has a nice feel but cheap inserted guides.


----------



## fishfly (Sep 7, 2007)

6' 6" one piece fast action med power. Need to have the sensitivity to feel the bite and the backbone to slam it home. 

www.facebook.com/fishonwithjohn


----------



## double trouble (Nov 20, 2003)

For a good inexpensive rod/reel set , the gander guide series are hard to beat. I like a rod about 5'10 with a fast tip and lots of backbone. Their reels are not the best but beat most by far. They are smooth and take a beating. Keep the reel on the 2000 series. Smaller and lighter is better. You might jig for 5-10 hours a day. I do like my shimano reels best , but they cost $50-60 . Tica makes a nice reel too. 
Get a reel with at least 5 bearings and more importantly , infinite anti reverse. You'll miss a lot of fish without it. 
I own about 20 jigging set-ups . 
All star makes a nice rod . 
Hey, the ugly sticks aren't so bad either. You just need the right ones. 
Lightning rods are a bit stiff at the tip .
St Croix are over priced for a beginner. 
Shimano rods are o.k. Nothing special.
Daiwa makes some good series specific rods. 
Bass pro usually has great deals on black friday for rod/reel sets. 
I have a few of those too. not bad.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

st croix eyecon 6'3 jigging rod with a pfluger president great set up and will run 180


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

I use a 7 foot medium action casting Guide Series from Gander and an Abu Garcia 5601 C4 with Fireline. Great hook sets and easy to adjust depth with the level wind.

Ken


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

fishfly said:


> 6' 6" one piece fast action med power. Need to have the sensitivity to feel the bite and the backbone to slam it home.


For rivers I pretty much use one like that, except its only 6'. The shorter length seems to help a little when fishing in current. The more sensitive the better!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

walleye621 said:


> 6'-7' high modules graphite
> Stay away from rods like ugly-stik
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Get a 7' ugly stik lite, and you'll be suprised how it compares to rods costing twice as much or more. For $40, you aren't going to find a better rod. A good reel that don't freeze up and smooth drag so you don't yank the jig out of their mouth is more important in my opinion


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback. No one recommended getting a medium light action? I was surprised that some that I looked at (st. Croix eyecons) were mostly medium lights with fast or xtra fast action. I use a 7' medium now, not a fast action though, but would like to be more "in touch" with my bait. Any drawbacks to a medium light besides less ability to horse them in?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

iceassasin said:


> Thanks for all the feedback. No one recommended getting a medium light action? I was surprised that some that I looked at (st. Croix eyecons) were mostly medium lights with fast or xtra fast action. I use a 7' medium now, not a fast action though, but would like to be more "in touch" with my bait. Any drawbacks to a medium light besides less ability to horse them in?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Just don't go too light. If you set the hook on 15lb. catfish, they don't move much and you could break your rod:lol: Make sure your drag is loose enough to move if that happens. Don't run heavier line than the rod is rated for. 6-12lb. line will handle about anything the sag. has to offer. I like fireline, or some other small diameter braid that has no stretch for the sensitivity, and direct hooksets.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

No for jiggin you want it on the stiff side, stick with medium. For casting I prefer Med/light


----------



## Bangins (Jan 15, 2012)

yellowbelly80 said:


> st croix eyecon 6'3 jigging rod with a pfluger president great set up and will run 180


The truth shall set you free, St. Croixs are your best bet, you won't find a better jigging rod!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I bought an 8' St. Croix Eyecon last Spring. It's a decent rod, but for the price I expected more.


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Ralph Smith said:


> Get a 7' ugly stik lite, and you'll be suprised how it compares to rods costing twice as much or more. For $40, you aren't going to find a better rod. A good reel that don't freeze up and smooth drag so you don't yank the jig out of their mouth is more important in my opinion


That's just what I picked up a few weeks ago for this very purpose. They're very decent rods for the money, IMO. Now I just have to pick up a new Ambassadeur reel to put on it.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

diztortion said:


> I bought an 8' St. Croix Eyecon last Spring. It's a decent rod, but for the price I expected more.


what are u using a 8' rod for i hope not jigging cause they dont make a 8'jigging rod


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

yellowbelly80 said:


> what are u using a 8' rod for i hope not jigging cause they dont make a 8'jigging rod


Not for jiggin'.. fishing live bait in a river..


----------



## vanj85 (Jun 23, 2011)

Ugly sticks work, but I used to miss a lot of fish w/them. I use a st. Croix premier now and rearly miss one.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Skip (Sep 1, 2010)

St. Croux 1 piece. Medium w fast tip. I bought an ugly stick or too every yr till i finally seen the light. Domt even use em perchin anymore. Ralph is right about the ugly stick lights...good rod for the money. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

also the Fenwick ELITE TECH- WALLEYE JIGGING rod is very niceu can find them for 130 shipped
EWS63M-XF (1139445)4 to 121/8 to 3/46ft 3inMediumXtra-Fast149.95

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fenwick-Eli...898?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27cb87a0ba


----------

